# DX code for Spinal Syrinx ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a patient that has a spinal syrinx. Syrinx is not in the ICD9CM so I asked the doc what it is. This is a hole in the patient's cervical spine. Any suggestions on how to code this? Thanks.


----------



## elenax (Dec 5, 2008)

Not my area of expertise, but what about 722.91 "Other and unspecified disc disorder of cervical region"


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 5, 2008)

336.0

Syringomyelia=disease of the spinal cord characterized by the development of cavities of surrounding tissue


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 12, 2008)

Syrinx is radiology slang for syringomyelia. 336.0 is correct.


----------

